# I'm Multiplying In Number



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hello, everyone! Some of you have probably been wondering where I've been lately. Well, the title of this post should tip you off. :naughty: If not, then I'll spell it out for you in a much more blatant form of English: I'M PREGNANT! :woot: 

So, I thought by now it was finally safe to make the announcement that soon there will be two of me. :F: How effed up is that??? Even more weird, I'm actually going to be somebody's mother. Can you imagine...?  I'm due on December 4th and I absolutely cannot wait!!! \\/

In the usual Dunny fashion, I have set up a poll for you to guess the baby's gender; if you're gonna start wagerin', at least for God's sake use the profits to buy me a high chair or something. Just kidding. Sort of. Anyhoos, I'll know what it is for sure by the end of July. And no, I'm not going to name it after you!

I hope everyone's doing well! I'll be back on now more often. At least I'll try. :innocent:


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Congratulations Dunny! thats great news!! :rose: 



hope ur doing well.. and taking this chance to put ur feet up more and take it easy!

sleep as much as u can u wont get much of a chance later on lol


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Congratulations Dunny!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey thats great! CONGRATS!!! Ur due near my next little one (Nov 27) So if urs has a penis and mine has vagina... can we talk trade? I don't need 3 daughters!!

As far as names, I like the name Ken if its a boy and Hayley if its a girl.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I thought you were a guy! :rock: :GNANA: :rock:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Now we know where you've been: you've been busy! Congrats...I hope you choose a biblical name for him...like Nehemiah, Ezekiel or Micah!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Dunny I'll send the payments monthly, just keep quiet about all of this.... :sh: 


j/k Congrats to you and J*** :GNANA:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Who would have thought Dunny could be a mother? J/K, Congrats!!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Congratulations, Dunny....are you opposed to naming the baby Vladimir...even if its a girl?


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Slipped one passed the goaly eh? Congrats!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Congrats Dunny! or is this another one of Gil's Jokes???


No joke on this end...


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

y whatever do u mean! 
and gil wouldn't joke like that would ya gil!



USMCMP5811 said:


> Jake what are you implying here?
> 
> Congrats Dunny! or is this another one of Gil's Jokes???


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Dunny,

Congratulations! And I love the poll, very typical of you =)


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Congratulation!!!!

Just one question. How did this happen? 8O


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Dr.Magoo said:


> Congratulation!!!!
> 
> Just one question. How did this happen? 8O


*Immaculate Conception :innocent: *


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Dunny,
Dakota for a Girl, and Austin for a boy.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Dr.Magoo said:


> Congratulation!!!!
> 
> Just one question. How did this happen? 8O


well ya see when a boy and a girl really like each and the time is right......


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

how about Apple if it is a girl

Moses if its a boy! be just like Gwenith Paltrow.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Thank you very much, everyone! :wub:



Dr.Magoo said:


> Congratulation!!!!
> 
> Just one question. How did this happen? 8O


Coitus is the basic reproductive method of humans. During ejaculation, which normally accompanies male orgasm, a series of muscular contractions delivers semen containing male gametes known as sperm cells or spermatozoa into the vault of the vagina. The subsequent route of the sperm from the vault of the vagina, is through the cervix and into the uterus, and then into the fallopian tubes. Millions of sperm are present in each ejaculation, to increase the chances of one fertilizing an egg or ovum. Sperm cells can survive up to nine days in the female body. When a fertile ovum from the female is present in the fallopian tubes, the male gamete joins with the ovum resulting in fertilization and the formation of a new embryo. When a fertilized ovum reaches the uterus, it becomes implanted in the lining of the uterus, known as endometrium and a pregnancy begins.

For more information, click here: SEXUAL INTERCOURSE :hump:

FYI: Gil was holding the video camera. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ahhhhhh, so now we know why Gil doesn't work details any more......
> 
> So umm Gil, hows that interview with Larry Flint working out for you in Vegas? :FM:


It went really well, should be relocating soon lol


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

2-Delta said:


> Slipped one passed the goaly eh? Congrats!


That is hilarious!!

Congrats Dunny! Let me know if Gil slips on his payments. If it's a girl, she'll be just like you. If it's a boy, he'll be worse. Wow, you are screwed (again). :hump:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

My guess is the little cherub will be born female, and thus spending the the rest of her life crushing (with the force of a Cat diesel) the testicuals of every male she encounters. (Not unlike her mother.)


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Way to go "V" I just hopes it healthy and vital as you are!

:85565:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hmmm... what a splendid idea! My belly isn't that big(ger) yet, but the morning sickness might be fun! Or how about "Rate My Swollen Ankles?" Maybe later on down the line I'll set up a "Rate My Leakage" poll. :transmet:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

aah lets not do a "rate my leakage" poll PLEASE!! Looks like the fetal heart rate was around 158 so it might be a girl... u up for that trade if urs has a penis?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I could have done that with my beer gut, you would have never known the difference!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh Oh!

The dog is jealous already! Watch out!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Congrats Dunny...sorry I missed all the previous posts!


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Congrats --- If the baby is a boy, would you consider the name Ethan?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Thank you!

On the name "Ethan" -- actually, NO.

Thanks for playing, please try again! 

Kidding... I do have a name picked out close to that though. I have an ultrasound scheduled for Wednesday, so hopefully then I'll find out if it's a boy or a girl !


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Shawn - GIRL OR BOY!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Thank you very much, everyone! :wub:
> 
> For more information, click here: SEXUAL INTERCOURSE :hump:
> 
> FYI: Gil was holding the video camera. :mrgreen:


Da Vinci must have been a virgin because in his drawing he does not show the male smiling or groaning like all males do when they get a piece


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

_THE RESULTS ARE IN..._

_:fun: :kiss: :inlove: ...IT'S A *GIRL*!!!:wub: :-D :heart: :fun:_​​


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Told you


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

I think I voted that :-D


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Congratulations


----------

